# Integrado Decodificador, 4 bits a 16 salidas



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola, estoy implementando una memoria inventada, para guardar unos codigos de unos displays y necesito saber si existe un integrado q contenga un decodificador de 2a la n entradas, mi caso, 4 bits a la entrada (colocare un contador) y a la salida las correspondientes 16 salidas. Es decir q cuando ponga el codigo 0000 en la entrada, a la salida se activara con un 1 la salida 0, si pongo el codigo 0001, se activara la salida 1 con un 1 logico, se entiende? solo necesito el integrado para compralo si es q hay uno que realice esta funcion, Muchas gracias saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ene 4, 2009)

quiza el Demultiplexor 74154 te pueda serrvir 
more información : http://www.cuantumhole.net/SistDig/otros_dispositivos.html


----------



## Bluefresika (Ene 22, 2009)

existe un decodificador que presenta estas características (el de 3 entradas es el 74138), el principal problema que presenta es que sus salidas están negadas( Cuando pones 0000 todas las lineas estan a 1 menos la 0000=, pero esto tiene fácil solución, aunque sea poco ingenieril puedes invertir linea a linea o rediseñar el circuito para que funcione con 0. Creo que este es de 4 entradas 16 salidas.
http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/74HC154.PDF


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola.
CD4514

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jmsjms (Nov 2, 2009)

Buenas noches..

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede colaborar con un ejercicio de decodificadores, el ejercicio dice que realizar un decodificardor de 4 entradas y de 16 salidas, pero esto se debe hacer apartir de decodificadores de 2 entradas y 4 salidas... pero no se como hacerlo, alguno me puede colaborar?¿?¿.. de antemano gracias


----------



## lordphrases (Feb 25, 2012)

Si necesito un decodificador de 7 bits, para llegar de 00 - 99.
Para utilizarlo en gray, que integrado me recomiendan es que los que conozco son de 4 bits.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 25, 2012)

has un juego de decodificadores en cascada
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/obtener-64-bit-decodificador-cd-4514-a-68582/
espera....
no entiendo
00 a 99...99 salidas??no creo
explicate bien

y que tanto problema con el gray?


----------

